# MEDIO FÍSICO > Lagos y Lagunas >  La Nasa fotografía el Mar de Aral prácticamente seco

## NoRegistrado

Viene en inglés, pero san Google hace milagros.
Al final viene una serie de fotografías secuenciadas en las que se puede ver la agonía y muerte del mar de Aral, que ha sido desecado sin compasión.
Sólo se salva una pequeña parte del norte, ya que hicieron un dique para que se retuviera el agua allí.

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/wo...y-9764324.HTML



Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Jonasino (02-oct-2014),Varanya (01-oct-2014)

----------


## Jonasino

Impresionante. La verdad es que en cuestiones de medio ambiente en todas partes cuecen habas, pero las de la Rusia sovietica (Mar de Aral, Chernobyl, pruebas nucleares de Kazajistán etc) fueron habas demasiado gordas y sin jamón.

----------


## Unregistered

Pues es el resultado del desvío de dos ríos, aquí tambien hacemos lo mismo pero a escala española...

----------


## F. Lázaro

He aquí un ejemplo claro de las consecuencias de los trasvases, aunque no es el único motivo... hay más intereses:




> *"El mar de Aral es en gran parte desconocido, pero posee un montón de promesas en términos de búsqueda de petróleo y gas. Existe riesgo, por supuesto, pero creemos en el éxito de este proyecto único."*
> 
> Consorcio para la explotación del mar de Aral
> 
> [...]
> 
> Consorcio internacional compuesto por Uzbekneftegaz, LUKoil, Petronas, Korea National Oil Corporation y China National Petroleum Corporation firmaron un acuerdo de participación y producción a explorar y desarrollar yacimientos de gas y petróleo en el mar de Aral. El consorcio fue creado en septiembre de 2005.
> 
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mar_de_Aral

----------

NoRegistrado (03-oct-2014)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Lo matan, se pudre, dejan en esqueleto y, al final, vuelven a por los huesos.

Increíble. Al menos los soviéticos en su salvaje explotación, tenían claro que el Mar de Aral se perdía, no como aquí, que haciendo la suma 5+5=15, nos quieren convencer de que hay agua para todo cristo.. Claro, que los soviéticos no tenían necesidad de convencer a nadie, o estabas de acuerdo o a Siberia.. Bueno, aquí en esos años, algo similar.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

